# GSD & Yorkie



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, today I got together with my one friend. I brought Ivy with me and she also brought her Yorkie, Sadie. Ivy had never seen or met Sadie before today and has never really been around dogs that small. She has been around small puppies, but never an adult small dog. Ivy did great. She met Sadie, they sniffed eachother. Sadie was afraid of Ivy's tail at first, but was fine after a couple of minutes. We went for a long walk together, both dogs did great! I am very pleased with Ivy. I had NO idea how she would be because she is not around small dogs a lot, but she did EXCELLENT! More walks together to come in the future!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

Well done Ivy! When Morgan meets small dogs, I usually tell her it's a puppy lol. I know it's bad and I"m lying to her but if she thinks it's a puppy, she'll put up with a lot more.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

Awesome!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

not to be a "debbie downer" but be careful, we had a GSD and yorkie for 4 yrs together and out of the blue one day the GSD picked up the yorkie and through her around like a ragdoll...it wasnt pretty....will never know what provoked it...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't worry, they will NEVER be together unsupervised, the only time the see eachother is on walks. I was just so proud of her because it was her first time meeting a dog that small and she did better than I expected.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

both dogs did well. i like the contrast of a large
dog and small dog together. there's a bunch of
us that gather in the woods to let our dogs play.
sometimes there's 25 dogs there. the range in size from
a Shih Tzu to Mastiffs. the Shih Tzu rules the pack.
i've seen the Shih Tzu run and jump on top of 3 or 4
dogs that's really going at it. i've seen the Shih Tzu
grab the big dogs by their tails.

when the big dogs are playing they always seem to avoid
running the Shih Tzu over or stepping on her. it's really something 
to see.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

I too have terriers with Shepherds and they get along great, it's hilarious as my JRT hates to sit on cold ground, so he sits on the Sheps tails, or if they are lying down he climbs up on their backs and lays with them, and when they all start playing, the terriers grab their tails and get swung around, they love it as they don't let go, I really think the Sheps know they are small, cause when the inevitable happens and the terriers get stepped on and screetch, the Sheps look so sorry, but the good thing about terriers is you can't keep them down! It's a really cute scene to watch.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: GSD & Yorkie*

i think all dogs know puppies from adults no matter what the breed.
now, will all dogs treat a puppy like it's a puppy, i doubt it.


----------

